# Bring the oldschool back..



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

This is just terrible...bring it back please.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Not that the old design was any good, but this is probably the clunkiest, ad-ridden piece of poo I've ever seen. 

Things I don't come to basketballboards.net to check:

- Scores
- Basketball headlines
- Basketball photos

Just awful stuff.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Yeah, this is really aweful. It is worse than draft day. Maybe all the servers aren't up and running yet. Even if it will get faster, I don't need all the extra content. It's just more to scroll past when looking for the posts.

Please go back.

And where did my color name that I paid for go to? Someone call me when it gets fixed. This is unusable.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Reep said:


> Yeah, this is really aweful. It is worse than draft day. Maybe all the servers aren't up and running yet. Even if it will get faster, I don't need all the extra content. It's just more to scroll past when looking for the posts.
> 
> Please go back.


Exactly. It's like they got this gaudy idea in their head that this place would be the one-stop for all things basketball. It isn't.

Now not only do we have 8 stickies to scroll past, I have to look a full page of web 2.0 inspired gradient drivel before reading a post. 

Keep it simple, stupid.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

What's with this ridiculous thread navigation..? 

Apparently this is the end of BBB.net


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I don't like this either. If I can't get used to it, I think I'll pull my financial support and go elsewhere... I don't understand why we have to keep changing the format.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Worst.... web design.... EVER

Oh, and I love the adbot pimping UTAH JAZZ tickets on the Portland page...

alt.sports.basketball.nba.port-blazers, anyone?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I don't like this either. If I can't get used to it, I think I'll pull my financial support and go elsewhere... I don't understand why we have to keep changing the format.


LOL I just re-upped my supporting membership last week to...pretty bummed that this nonsense is where my money is going. 

The thread navigation really annoys me.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

And if I don't get the 12 billion points back that I had in the bank, I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## Scarlett Black (Jan 2, 2003)

Egads. This is making me work WAY TOO HARD. I'm also a bit nauseous from all the scrolling. Web-page motion sickness?


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

I completely hate this format. Please bring the old layout back....this makes me sick and If it stays this way I don't think I'll ever wanna come to bbb.net because its not worth the headache its giving me navigating through the site


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

It looks like we just keep inching closer and closer to O-Live.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

anyone remember how when BBB changed over a few years ago, we had the choice (personally) to keep the old style or not, by changing the default in our user control panel?

god I hope they have this, because this is a stupid choice.

But I'm not surprised, this is the same admins that felt they needed increase the # of posters at the cost of the quality of the site. So hey, whatever "sells" I guess.

sam got it right tho, I don't come here for basketball articles, basketball news, scores or pictures. I come here to talk basketball, and they're making that more and more annoying to do so. 

Go back to the old style and get rid of the stickies at the top, and the huge banner.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

This is really bad, I'm not going to lie.


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

OMG I was expecting better. I actually thought I was in a different forum. Hopefully after a few completes they can just change it back to normal.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

This kind of reminds me of Stern changing the NBA ball. He didnt tell the players just like we werent told and now we're all complaining and want it changed back.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

whos smart idea was this, its ridiculous.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Slow, visually cluttered, in a word - yech!


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

MacDanny 6 said:


> This kind of reminds me of Stern changing the NBA ball. He didnt tell the players just like we werent told and now we're all complaining and want it changed back.


kind of, but this is worse. Like others, I just hope
we can turn off the headers.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Can we file a complaint through the players association?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Can we file a complaint through the players association?


lets threaten to sue the site for racism.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Hap said:


> lets threaten to sue the site for racism.


Hell yeah! Just another example of the MAN holding us down! Anybody here a lawyer?


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

What all is it that's hard for you guys to navigate? I'm curious because aside from having a hardwood floor background, different color scheme and perhaps more adverts, the threads themselves and posting, as well as the site speed, seem exactly the same to me. I could do without some of the clutter, but the new colors are much easier on my eyes than that old blood red and bright white stuff.

I like it, though would be nice if they trimmed the fat.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

I feel like I just walked into a cheap hotel in a part of town that was once nice, but is now where the drunks hang out.

Pretension of nice but full of fluff, extras and delusions of grandeur but its really just someplace that makes you want to pack your bags and go elsewhere.

The quality of the people here is great and I don't want to lose that but everything else about this new design screams LEAVE NOW!

Ugh! 

Going into the season I was tempted to post on ESPN that the predictions game was going to be a BBB only game this year. Now I'm tempted to do just the opposite and make it an ESPN only game. This is bad; really bad.

Gramps...


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm done.

I'll try back another day and hopefully things work better, otherwise, i'll be looking elsewhere.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I don't care for this at all.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

This is awful. The site takes 10 times longer to load. It's just flashy nonsense. If this doesn't clear up, I can't imagine actually taking the time to read this forum anymore.


----------



## bintim70 (Dec 31, 2002)

:nonono: :curse: I do not use profane language in my posts, but...........This is the biggest piece of **** I have ever seen.

I think its time for me to move on..............that pisses me off.

See ya,:frenchy: :hurl: :wave: :mad2:


----------



## Admin (May 26, 2006)

Hey guys, I posted an announcement that can answer some questions for you. There are alot of threads started but if we can discuss this in one place it would be easier for us to answer your questions.
the links are in the announcement.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

This **** sucks mad ***** my comp is to slow for this crap


----------



## Admin (May 26, 2006)

Buck Williams said:


> This **** sucks mad ***** my comp is to slow for this crap


Its not your computer. We have alot of tweaking to do to speed the site up. You will see a huge difference tomorrow


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

This is gross.

It's not even basketballboards.net anymore, it's basketballforum.com... weird.

It might be okay if they cut out all the crap on top or made it optional or something. I think it's ugly overall and way more graphical than it needs to be, but oh well.

I agree that it sort of makes me want to just go away.


----------



## bintim70 (Dec 31, 2002)

I am going away. A bunch of us moved here back in 2002 from a different site that we got tired of. I'm tired of this one. It doesn't seem like the home of the 
Blazer Bashes anymore.


----------



## Admin (May 26, 2006)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> This is gross.
> 
> It's not even basketballboards.net anymore, it's basketballforum.com... weird.
> 
> ...


You will be able to minimize that soon.


http://www.basketballforum.com/announcement.php?f=8


----------



## Admin (May 26, 2006)

We will also be bringing back the team colors


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Holy crap, this is awful. Wake me up when things get changed back.

Dan


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

mack10 said:


> You will be able to minimize that soon.
> 
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/announcement.php?f=8


That's good.

I feel bad. 

I know you guys have worked really hard on this and I think your heart is in the right place... 

I guess I just don't like it. It just seems like too much, but maybe it's just me.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

I think if the wood panelling went away and the top features were on the home page only (or at least minimizable), then this would be a lot more palatable.

The overall design has a lot more going on, throwing in the wood panelling just throws the senses for a loop, I think... very distracting.

It's a shock to the system, but I think with a few tweaks, people might react a lot better to it.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Was this site broken? Because if it ain't broke, don't fix it!


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

It's not terrible, but that huge banner at the top needs to go. Kick up the speed, tone down the glamour, and we might be okay.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I've been told that there are a ton of tweeks to be done so that the site is closer to what it use to be.

I guess we'll have to wait a couple of days to see how it shakes down.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I guess, overall, I'm not too thrilled with the change either. I wonder if I'll be able to even see the site in my treo...


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I'll check in next week and see how things shape up. Here is what I want.
FASTER (most important)
fewer adds and banners.
fewer stickies
Bring back the names of posters who are currently on the board
white background


My paid membership ran out about a month ago and I have not renewed yet for two reasons. The quality of the posters has gone down and the site has had so many technical issues lately. I have been here (under different names) since bbb began and really enjoy checking in every day. 

I really hope "basketball forum" gets their stuff together because at the moment, there is very little reason to come here. 



Meanwhile, I have been a happy member of this community for a long time and will give the site a chance to work out the kinks. I certainly won't pay a dime for a site like this.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Well, this is an interesting change, for sure. I have a couple comments about it:

The design is halfway decent, IMO. Some have complained about the hardwood background and it being a bit much. When you're at the website, you can really only see a small sliver of it on the left and right hand side. I don't think it's distracting.

And while the cream and light brown colors with the forum and thread views are a bit bland, at least they are easy on the eyes. But evidently, the team colors will be back in the future. So if that's what people want, that's fine.

And I have noticed only a small difference in site speed. But, they are keeping tabs of the site speed and are making ways to make it faster.


Naturally, I think almost everyone here doesn't like change. It's not a comfortable thing. But, there has been two site redesigns here and after each change, there were complaints. But those fade away, and people are used to the design and basketball life continues. 

But one thing that I will agree on is this header on the top of the website. It's HUGE, and in the way. But evidently, there will be a way to minimize it in the future. That's fine. And the sticky threads in the forum? That's not the administrators' fault. Get a moderator here to unstick them and all is good.

One of the administrators (DaBullz) had some good comments that were from a thread in the EBB forum. I think it's worth a look:



> There were several guys at vscope working on this for months and most recently put in about 20 hours just today to do this site transition. It used to be just me, and to do something like this was beyond our budgets in both time and money.
> 
> The whole reason we partnered with these guys at vertical scope is that they are willing to throw a lot of investment capital into the site, which WILL make things better in the long run. It's just starting to happen now.
> 
> ...


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

One thing was true, this is a business. But from my standpoint, I don't give a rats behind that the new owners are willing to "invest" and are making a slicker site in order to get more advertising.

It's analogous to the movies. Sure, a movie that is able to hire tom cruise is going to be able to generate more money, but that does not mean that tom is a good actor or that the movie is better then if the leading man was a no name shlub actor who could actually act.

I am not against change; I am against change for the worse. I don’t care about some of the changes, but the site is very congested and time consuming and that is a real hindrance. I also don't care for have the site be more cumbersome to navigate, having to scroll way down to get to posts, only 10 posts per page, and more difficulty reading I the cream background. 

I understand that all things change and as I stated earlier, I will give this site a chance to get things worked out. Quite frankly, there is nowhere else on the web at the moment that has as good of a blazer community, so I will put up with a lot to converse with people here. 

But the new site owners need to take a lesson from the Blazers franchise. Once you drive customers away, it takes a real long time to bring them back.





My biggest gripes are speed (which they claim will be worked out) and the quality of the posters (which is the moderators fault, not the sites fault.) So hopefully, my site angst will only be temporary.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah, I agree that this is pretty bad.

Why fix what's not broken?


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

I've seen worse,but one thing that would be nice,would be to have a variety of different options as far as the forum colors go. Most forums do have the option to choose. The red and white colors,while they are the team colors aren't the easiest on the eyes and as far as I'm concerned this is even worse. As for a few of the other issues- think "Adblock" & "Noscript".


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Many sports sites are being bought up by companies trying to create massive, branded communities. I find the administrator's explanation to be a rather humorous spin job. They're not technical geniuses out to make a better product, rather a blander one making it easier to share advertising across the entire network.

Dan


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I actually like it better.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm sorta getting a headache from it.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

all the quick scrolls on the top of the screen? Where are the new versions???


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Too bright, too slow, too much junk.
Meanwhile, paypal won't let me log on and numerous PMs to numerous admins have yielded 0 replies. So I guess they don't want my $10 and I will have this avatar forever.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

My only complaint is that all of my points are gone. I had 55 million somthing points! I was gonna use them on Christmas presents!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

crandc said:


> So I guess they don't want my $10 and I will have this avatar forever.


I could take all these new changes, but having to look at that avatar forever is the last straw . . . I'm gone. :biggrin:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

crandc said:


> Too bright, too slow, too much junk.
> Meanwhile, paypal won't let me log on and numerous PMs to numerous admins have yielded 0 replies. So I guess they don't want my $10 and I will have this avatar forever.


I'm having similar problems. I don't want to renew by paypal but I can't get a answer of where to send a check or if there is any way to pay by credit card. A while back a admin told me I could pay by cc but when I email him back for details I never got a reply. More recently a admin said something about that supporting membership has went up and he'd get me the address. When he didn't get back to me I email him asking what are the new prices and that it still showed membership as $10. No reply. Now since the change I can't even find the link to pay! So I sent a private email to another admin trying to find out where I can send a check and asking about the link so I can see the new prices but again no reply.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

jeez, how many whiner threads about the new layout ARE there? could someone merge them?


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

please get rid of the pic/scores/headlines and allow us to have an option for changing the background color. the hardwood is much too bright and hurts my eyes. Think pastells


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

blakejack said:


> jeez, how many whiner threads about the new layout ARE there? could someone merge them?


Hey everyone has a right to show the way they feel about the way there community changed, Especially ones that pay to keep this site on the net. 

I believe if they really wanted to work with the community they would have asked for feedback before this whole change. For one would have saved a ton of time of trying to take the site back from where they have it now because the community would have told them keep team colors etc...


Im iffy on this site and dont like how you have to pay a "Supreme membership" just to remove 50% of ads, and I feel its turned to a business ran only site but will give it a chance and hope for the best before everyone is gone.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

In a month, no one will even remember what the old set up was like.

These threads happen in every forum and on every topic imaginable. After a week or two, no one cares until the format changes yet again.

:chill:


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

What a bunch of freakin whiners. I think the site looks great. Much nicer and more original than the previous. I hoping some of you actually do look for a new site. Maybe we will get some new posters that actually like to talk basketball instead of arguing. But I doubt it. Some of you actually think you are so important that if you do go to a new board, no one will know you. How many times is Nate McVillian going to tell us he is done? Just leave, or stay and quit whining like a three year old.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Slowest site I've ever visited.

Ever.

BTW, your new "funding angels" should be smart enough to realize 90% of the posters have ad-blocking software so either they are stupid or they are simply not up-to-speed on internet commerce trends.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> Slowest site I've ever visited.
> 
> Ever.
> 
> BTW, your new "funding angels" should be smart enough to realize 90% of the posters have ad-blocking software so either they are stupid or they are simply not up-to-speed on internet commerce trends.


Pony up and get rid of dial-up.

Its fast for me.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Pony up and get rid of dial-up.
> 
> Its fast for me.


Agreed. Maybe some of you need to upgrade your Commadore 64's. The site is just as fast as the last one.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

furball said:


> Agreed. Maybe some of you need to upgrade your Commadore 64's. The site is just as fast as the last one.


No doubt. I gots the SICKEST commadore. It runs this site in 99 open windows at once.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Pony up and get rid of dial-up.
> 
> Its fast for me.


Same here.

Some people just fear change. They need to get over it.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

A change in look is one thing. Changing the board so it's barely functional is another. This is the first time this silly thing has let me post...assuming this actually goes through.

I see that several of the mods say that things will be improving as they tweak the servers. All I can say is that I hope so.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

e_blazer1 said:


> A change in look is one thing. Changing the board so it's barely functional is another. This is the first time this silly thing has let me post...assuming this actually goes through.
> 
> I see that several of the mods say that things will be improving as they tweak the servers. All I can say is that I hope so.


It took me forever to get through yesterday and it was clunky as bleep. Today it's running at least as fast and smooth as the last generation. 

I hope it picks up for you too.

STOMP


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm guessing that those of you who say you're having no problems with the site are using Firefox as your browser. Using Internet Explorer, the thing is so buggy that, for me anyway, it's unusable. It says I'm logged in and can post, but when I try to post it goes to a login page. When I re-login, it sometimes brings up the window to type my post, but when I try to send it, it dumps me back to the login screen. When I tried to create a new account, that turned into an endless cycle of getting nowhere.

I guess I'll be using Firefox here now, but seriously, whoever is programming this thing ought to do a little debugging on IE.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

actually I'm using Explorer... 

STOMP


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

e_blazer1 said:


> I'm guessing that those of you who say you're having no problems with the site are using Firefox as your browser. Using Internet Explorer, the thing is so buggy that, for me anyway, it's unusable. It says I'm logged in and can post, but when I try to post it goes to a login page. When I re-login, it sometimes brings up the window to type my post, but when I try to send it, it dumps me back to the login screen. When I tried to create a new account, that turned into an endless cycle of getting nowhere.
> 
> I guess I'll be using Firefox here now, but seriously, whoever is programming this thing ought to do a little debugging on IE.


It's not just the browser. I see the same thing as you, and I use firefox.

barfo


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm a MAC guy. And sorry guys, but I have noticed nothing different(speed wise) from the old format.


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

And why do I have to look at a picture of Antoine Walker a the bottom of every thread?

It is far, far too busy a design for my taste.

Where else to go, and please don't tell me O Live is our only choice!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Stevenson said:


> And why do I have to look at a picture of Antoine Walker a the bottom of every thread?
> 
> It is far, far too busy a design for my taste.
> 
> Where else to go, and please don't tell me O Live is our only choice!


Where do you see Antoine Walker?


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

barfo said:


> It's not just the browser. I see the same thing as you, and I use firefox.
> 
> barfo


Yeah, now that I've tried Firefox for a bit, I see that it has the same problems.

I hope somebody starts paying attention and irons out the bugs.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I think we all need more patience as we're waiting to see various things changed for the better which will happen in a while. For now, this is doable.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

On a side note, I LOVE one change that has happened - our screen name next to our posts have been reduced to the normal size. I don't know about you guys, but I did not care for the increased font size of our names at all. 

That change deserves an A+ to me.


----------



## bodyman5001 (Jul 1, 2006)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Where do you see Antoine Walker?



oh crap, I saw it. stackhouse is guarding walker on the bottom of the page. yuk


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> I think we all need more patience...


No, these things are supposed to be tested in a non-production environment. You don't launch such sweeping changes on this large of a group with obviously inadequate testing and tweaking and not expect a rocky road.

It seems they tried to add way too much dynamic fluff. Many people are seeing entirely different things, and I've seen stuff different on several visits. K.I.S.S.

Dan


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

pretty slow last night, but ok now.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

i just find it ridic that apparently so much money was spent on a ticker that 90% of people want to be hidden...


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Speed has improved a bit, but with a DSL connection and a lot of newly added RAM it is still slow, mostly because I have to wait for a lot of junk in which I have no interest to open. And I see no excuse for admins to keep ignoring people, mgb & I have both PM'd and are being ignored. Hell, don't you WANT our money?
Site is also too bright and hard on the eyes.
It's not fearing change, it is disliking a change made for the sake of making change to a functional site that is now less functional and less attractive.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

Who do the admins think they're kidding? Goodness gracious, this is now an ugly site. I guess I will have to find less blinding pastures now.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

To me, the changes feel like the mom and pop shop being sold out to corporate America. There are some added professional features, but the sight has lost some personal feel to it . . . we are but one more added forum to the plethora of forums that can be found at the top of the page. 

The post in this thread that stuck out it my mind (so I'll repeat the idea) is that the changes don't bug me as much as the thought trying to be forced down our minds that the changes are for the good of the posters.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Any word on being able to minimize the top banner?

They said it was coming . . . I hope they weren't making empty promises in hopes we would get used to the top banner and forget what they said.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Any word on being able to minimize the top banner?
> 
> They said it was coming . . . I hope they weren't making empty promises in hopes we would get used to the top banner and forget what they said.


It is on the top of priority list: the biggest issue has been making the site compatible with all browsers and their various versions. Once that gets nailed down: priority 1 is the minimize button and priority 2 improving navigation (navbar at top again or improving forum jump).

After that will be too allow more customization for the users so people can turn off more features they don't want


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

While your at fixing things, the login bugs still don't seem to be ironed out completely. Using IE6 this morning it was back to its earlier pattern of not remembering me, dumping me to a login screen, putting me back to the message window after login, and then dumping my message and putting me back to the login window after I clicked send. Using Foxfire, I'm able to login and post, but it still doesn't remember me so that I have to login each time I start the page.

Another suggestion would be to have the bottom message banner only show up on the home page. Having to minimize that thing on each thread is more than a little irritating.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> It is on the top of priority list: the biggest issue has been making the site compatible with all browsers and their various versions. Once that gets nailed down: priority 1 is the minimize button and *priority 2 improving navigation (navbar at top again or improving forum jump)*.
> 
> After that will be too allow more customization for the users so people can turn off more features they don't want


:yay:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> It is on the top of priority list: the biggest issue has been making the site compatible with all browsers and their various versions. Once that gets nailed down: priority 1 is the minimize button and priority 2 improving navigation (navbar at top again or improving forum jump).
> 
> After that will be too allow more customization for the users so people can turn off more features they don't want



Thanks for the reply, I appreciate it.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> After that will be too allow more customization for the users so people can turn off more features they don't want


That sounds good, as long as I get to keep the Photo of the Day window. I don't know what I would do without that picture of a shoe!

:rbanana:


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

The site has once more slowed to a crawl. Three times an attempt to access this thread timed out on a fast computer. I can only look at one-two threads because I can't spend hours waiting. 
As far as being able to delete what we don't want to see that is everything but the posts. Included the dated scoreboard, dated headlines, pictures of shoes and larry Bird, adds for my true love and college texts, wager line and a blinding background. 
Not to mention admins who ignore repeated PMs from posters.
It's not "whining" when the site is practically unusable.

Admins, may I pay my $10 so I can update my avatar?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> It is on the top of priority list: the biggest issue has been making the site compatible with all browsers and their various versions. Once that gets nailed down: priority 1 is the minimize button and priority 2 improving navigation (navbar at top again or improving forum jump).
> 
> After that will be too allow more customization for the users so people can turn off more features they don't want



So have they created a minimize button yet . . . and if so where is it?

Or are we just being stroked . . .


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

lol @ getting mad over the site design.


----------

